# I HAD IBD-C; Now I don't. This worked for me



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm a guy who had IBD-C for 7 years and knows the daily misery it causes. Doctors were of no help, especially when they suggested it might be psychological. I finally found a solution that works for me, and it's common sense, safe, easy and worked from day one. The answer is in the book "Eat Right 4 Your Type" by Dr. Peter D'Amato. The "4" relates to the 4 blood types: A, B, AB and O. Each has different dietary requirements based on each blood type's genetic characteristics.Type A's have a tendency toward weak stomach acid that can be triggered by environmental factors. Having weak stomach acid causes insufficient digestion of foods that we eat. It's the incompletely digested food that causes the lower abdominal pain after the food leaves the stomach and results in constipation. The answer is two-fold: increase stomach acid (the right kind!)and eat specific foods that respond better to your unique Type A (nothing to do with Type A personality) digestion. Those foods and drinks are listed in the book for each type along with foods and drinks to avoid.The book discusses the acid-alkaline balance in the body and how various foods and drinks affect it. Not all "acidic" drinks or foods have that effect on your digestion! Some have the opposite effect and inhibit digestion, especially if you have weak stomach acid. A perfect example is black coffee versus black tea. Black coffee (caff or decaff) has an actual acidic effect that helps digestion. Black tea has the opposite effect. Coffee's the first "acidic supplement" I used and continue to use. The other acidic supplement is to augment your natural digestive acid (HCL) with capsules you can buy at any health food store. I use Solaray's HCL with Pepsin, 650 MG, High Potency. A 250 capsule bottle costs me $15.39. I take two capsules with each meal along with coffee. Read the directions and start with one capsule with each meal and see if that works. Increase dosage if needed. Stop taking calcium/magnesium supplements for awhile; they neutralize acid!Here's a short list of foods & drinks from the "4" book to get you startedrinks: GOOD (hot): black coffee, green tea, ginger tea, ginseng, chamomile and RED wine . AVOID ICED BLACK TEA, orange juice and tomato (V8) juice.Meats; GOOD: eggs, chicken and specific fish: cod, grouper, mackerel, red snapper, rainbow trout, salmon, sardines, whitefish and yellow perch AVOID: shrimp, lobster and crabDairy; NEUTRAL: yogurt, cheeses: farmer, feta, goat, mozzarella, ricotta AVOID: all other dairyOils; GOOD: olive, NEUTRAL: canolaNuts & Seeds; GOOD: peanuts, peanut butter, pumpkin seeds, NEUTRAL: Nuts: almonds, filberts, macadamia, sesame(+ tahini), sunflower and walnutsBeans; GOOD: aduke, azuki, black, green, pinto, lentils, black-eyed peas.Cereals; GOOD: amaranth & buckwheat; NEUTRAL: barley, cornflakes, cornmeal, cream of rice, kamut, oat bran, oat meal, puffed rice, speltBreads & Muffins; GOOD: Ezekiel, soy flour & sprouted wheat; NEUTRAL: brown rice, corn muffins, oat bran muffins, rye(100%), spelt. Although the book says avoid whole wheat and multi-grain bread, I have found that if I drink coffee with it, I'm okay. In fact, a big, chewy, whole wheat bagel is one of my staples.Grains & Pasta; GOOD: buckwheat, quinoa("keenwa") flours: oat, rice and rye; NEUTRAL: couscous, rice: basmati, brown, white, wild; flours: barley, durum wheat, spelt, sprouted wheat.Vegetables; GOOD: broccoli, carrots, garlic, kale, romaine lettuce, onions: red, spanish, yellow; pumpkin, spinach, alfalfa sprouts, tofu. AVOID: cabbage, olives, peppers: green, jalapeno, red & yellow; pickles(all), potatoes: sweet, red & white, TOMATOES, yams.Fruits; GOOD: apricots, blueberries, cherries, cranberries, figs: dried & fresh, grapefruit, lemons, pineapple, plums(all), prunes AVOID: BANANAS, melons, ORANGES, tangerines.Juices; GOOD: apricot, carrot, black cherry, grapefruit, pineapple, prune.Spices; GOOD: garlic, ginger, miso, soy sauce; NEUTRAL(LONG list in book): basil, bay leaf, chives, cinnamon, cloves, cumin, curry powder, horseradish, mustard(dry), nutmeg, oregano, paprika, salt, tarragon, turmeric, and in honor of Simon & Garfunkel: Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme!! AVOID: Pepper(all) and vinegar(all)I have found the most critical factor for me is to drink coffee and take the stomach acid capsule supplements. Without those, even eating strictly the GOOD foods, won't get it done. I have 7 cups of half-caff coffee spread throughout the morning and afternoon. speaking of which, it's time for my last, 3 PM dose. Let me know if this works for you.RG


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

These foods are for type A right? Interesting you mentioned this book because I have come across it several times through out the years and thought there might be something to it. I am O positive and I believe that I have to eat more red meat (glanced at book). I dont eat a lot of red meat, so I am not sure if it will work for me. I might look this over again.Regarding the coffee, I could not drink that much in one day. I know you said that it was half-caff, but stil that is a lot. I know someone that drinks that much and they have developed tremors, so becareful.


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

pukka said:


> These foods are for type A right? Interesting you mentioned this book because I have come across it several times through out the years and thought there might be something to it. I am O positive and I believe that I have to eat more red meat (glanced at book). I dont eat a lot of red meat, so I am not sure if it will work for me. I might look this over again.Regarding the coffee, I could not drink that much in one day. I know you said that it was half-caff, but stil that is a lot. I know someone that drinks that much and they have developed tremors, so becareful.


Yes, these foods are for blood type A's. My sister is a type O and had food problems too, but not IBS. Her symptoms were more like food allergies, but those tests didn't reveal anything significant. She tried the type O diet from the book and the positive results were immediate. Other blood types with digestive problems - other types of IBS or whatever - might try this approach. It would be worth a try if nothing else has worked for them.In my original post I stated that the black coffee can be either caff or decaff. The caffeine doesn't matter; it's the (right kind of) acidity that counts. The long list of good, bad or neutral foods in the book may seem daunting at first, but I've pared the list way down for my own personal diet. I have found that the primary and critical factor, though, is drinking black coffee and taking 2 HCL with Pepsin capsules with each meal. Beyond that, how much coffee you drink between meals is a personal choice. Hot ginger tea works very well too, and instead of coffee with dinner you can have a glass of red wine. Don't overdo that! This is not in the book, but I have also found that it's just as important to avoid having cold drinks, especially iced drinks, even water, before during or after (plus or minus at least 30 minutes) meals or snacks. The cold seems to inhibit the effectiveness of the acid. So orange juice (cold or warm!) and iced tea are really bad anytime, but especially during meals. Soda pop - either diet or regular is just as bad for meals. I have found that I can have an occasional diet soda between meals and be okay.I have to go for now (not that "go"!), but will write some more about this later.RG


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are some more comments based on my personal experience with the (blood) Type A diet in the book, Eat Right 4 Your Type (blood type).The book says "Type A's flourish on vegetarian diets" (pg 97) and "To receive the greatest benefits, Type A's should eliminate all meats from their diet" (pg 99), but then goes on to explain that certain meats can be included. My reality: I eat scrambled eggs with breakfast and chicken or fish with dinner every day, just broil or bake the latter. I even have a red meat steak 2-3 times per month for a treat. That's why I drink extra coffee during the day (again, that can be decaff, 1/2 caff or full caff). It all seems to "work out in the end" for me. That was a serious joke!Cereals are also a concern for Type A's. Wheat is listed as one of those, but you don't have to eliminate it. It's so ubiquitous that would be very difficult anyway. The book states, "Wheat eating Typs A's must be sure to balance their intake of ... wheat with alkaline foods (see fruits)." My balance is coffee too. It also states, "Wheat is a mixed factor in the Type A Diet. While Type A's may eat wheat, they have to be careful not to eat too much of it..."Dairy products are largely a curse. Although the book never mentions this, I have to wonder about the innate calcium content contributing to neutralizing the digestive effects of other acids in the stomach. However, the book does list several dairy products as neutral: yogurt and specific cheeses: Farmer, Feta, Goat, Mozzarella, Ricotta and "String cheese" (Mozzarella).Peanut Butter is an all-around blessing, even on whole wheat or multi-grain bread. Eat with dried fruits such as apricots or prunes. And black coffee.I also incorporate this advice: "Type A's should start every day with a small glass of warm water _(the warmer the better)_ into which they have (added one Tbsp of lemon juice)."Avoid refined sugar, especially in soda pops and candies; but the book states, "Sugar and chocolate are allowed on the Type A Diet, but only in very small amounts" (underline mine). I "eat" 4 small blocks from a Hershey's "Special Dark" XL chocolate bar (144 calories) every morning with a cup of BLACK coffee. Try pasting each block to the roof of your mouth and intermittently massaging it with your toungue as it slowly dissolves...!! Life is good.RG


----------



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a really interesting concept into the digestive system. I'll definitely check it out. I believe I am an AB+ blood type, not sure, it's been awhile since I've given blood. Through just my own process of elimination I've cut a lot of foods from my diet and seem to be following some of the A Type trends, however, dairy, wheat, starches, beans, and most nuts make my symptoms worse. I do drink coffee but only once a day, usually in the morning to get my body working. My stomach gets too acidic if I drink more than 4 cups (my mug holds two cups) in a day. I agree about tea, it makes me feel sick if I drink it, even green tea, but most herbal blends are okay, especially chamomile.

Is this book available online anywhere? Thank you for directing me to this post. Everything you've said is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

Even if you're not a blood Type A, this would be worth a try given it's relative simplicity. The important part about the coffee and acid supplements is to take them with your meals. Take the acid supplement capsule(s) in the middle of eating your meals so they're dissolving in the middle of the food mass and away from your stomach lining. In between meals hot ginger tea also helps the digestive process. My subsequent 2 (shorter) posts on that topic contain some additional information and commentary. This method has worked for me for over 10 years now.

The book is available on Amazon; here's the direct link: http://www.amazon.com/Eat-Right-Your-Type-Individualized/dp/039914255X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1354040730&sr=1-1&keywords=eat+right+4+your+type. Good luck!


----------



## scarlettmae (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, I am going t check this book out asap. No more laxatives and stomach bloat sounds great!!! Thanks


----------



## mikaela (Sep 7, 2010)

RegularGuy said:


> I'm a guy who had IBD-C for 7 years and knows the daily misery it causes. Doctors were of no help, especially when they suggested it might be psychological. I finally found a solution that works for me, and it's common sense, safe, easy and worked from day one. The answer is in the book "Eat Right 4 Your Type" by Dr. Peter D'Amato. The "4" relates to the 4 blood types: A, B, AB and O. Each has different dietary requirements based on each blood type's genetic characteristics.Type A's have a tendency toward weak stomach acid that can be triggered by environmental factors. Having weak stomach acid causes insufficient digestion of foods that we eat. It's the incompletely digested food that causes the lower abdominal pain after the food leaves the stomach and results in constipation. The answer is two-fold: increase stomach acid (the right kind!)and eat specific foods that respond better to your unique Type A (nothing to do with Type A personality) digestion. Those foods and drinks are listed in the book for each type along with foods and drinks to avoid.The book discusses the acid-alkaline balance in the body and how various foods and drinks affect it. Not all "acidic" drinks or foods have that effect on your digestion! Some have the opposite effect and inhibit digestion, especially if you have weak stomach acid. A perfect example is black coffee versus black tea. Black coffee (caff or decaff) has an actual acidic effect that helps digestion. Black tea has the opposite effect. Coffee's the first "acidic supplement" I used and continue to use. The other acidic supplement is to augment your natural digestive acid (HCL) with capsules you can buy at any health food store. I use Solaray's HCL with Pepsin, 650 MG, High Potency. A 250 capsule bottle costs me $15.39. I take two capsules with each meal along with coffee. Read the directions and start with one capsule with each meal and see if that works. Increase dosage if needed. Stop taking calcium/magnesium supplements for awhile; they neutralize acid!Here's a short list of foods & drinks from the "4" book to get you startedrinks: GOOD (hot): black coffee, green tea, ginger tea, ginseng, chamomile and RED wine . AVOID ICED BLACK TEA, orange juice and tomato (V8) juice.Meats; GOOD: eggs, chicken and specific fish: cod, grouper, mackerel, red snapper, rainbow trout, salmon, sardines, whitefish and yellow perch AVOID: shrimp, lobster and crabDairy; NEUTRAL: yogurt, cheeses: farmer, feta, goat, mozzarella, ricotta AVOID: all other dairyOils; GOOD: olive, NEUTRAL: canolaNuts & Seeds; GOOD: peanuts, peanut butter, pumpkin seeds, NEUTRAL: Nuts: almonds, filberts, macadamia, sesame(+ tahini), sunflower and walnutsBeans; GOOD: aduke, azuki, black, green, pinto, lentils, black-eyed peas.Cereals; GOOD: amaranth & buckwheat; NEUTRAL: barley, cornflakes, cornmeal, cream of rice, kamut, oat bran, oat meal, puffed rice, speltBreads & Muffins; GOOD: Ezekiel, soy flour & sprouted wheat; NEUTRAL: brown rice, corn muffins, oat bran muffins, rye(100%), spelt. Although the book says avoid whole wheat and multi-grain bread, I have found that if I drink coffee with it, I'm okay. In fact, a big, chewy, whole wheat bagel is one of my staples.Grains & Pasta; GOOD: buckwheat, quinoa("keenwa") flours: oat, rice and rye; NEUTRAL: couscous, rice: basmati, brown, white, wild; flours: barley, durum wheat, spelt, sprouted wheat.Vegetables; GOOD: broccoli, carrots, garlic, kale, romaine lettuce, onions: red, spanish, yellow; pumpkin, spinach, alfalfa sprouts, tofu. AVOID: cabbage, olives, peppers: green, jalapeno, red & yellow; pickles(all), potatoes: sweet, red & white, TOMATOES, yams.Fruits; GOOD: apricots, blueberries, cherries, cranberries, figs: dried & fresh, grapefruit, lemons, pineapple, plums(all), prunes AVOID: BANANAS, melons, ORANGES, tangerines.Juices; GOOD: apricot, carrot, black cherry, grapefruit, pineapple, prune.Spices; GOOD: garlic, ginger, miso, soy sauce; NEUTRAL(LONG list in book): basil, bay leaf, chives, cinnamon, cloves, cumin, curry powder, horseradish, mustard(dry), nutmeg, oregano, paprika, salt, tarragon, turmeric, and in honor of Simon & Garfunkel: Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme!! AVOID: Pepper(all) and vinegar(all)I have found the most critical factor for me is to drink coffee and take the stomach acid capsule supplements. Without those, even eating strictly the GOOD foods, won't get it done. I have 7 cups of half-caff coffee spread throughout the morning and afternoon. speaking of which, it's time for my last, 3 PM dose. Let me know if this works for you.RG


Hi, thanks for all the information, it seems very interesting.

Do you think you can share with me the diet of your sister? I am O+ blood type and have IBS-C.

I was a little confused on which diet to follow? Foodmaps or blood type? Have your tried the foodmap diet?

thanks,

B23


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

First, to Scarlettmae: Let us know if this works for you. I'd be glad to try to answer any questions you have about it. Just to reemphasize a point, the book says type A's should avoid whole wheat or multi-grain breads, but I have found that I tolerate both quite well as long as I drink black cofee along with it. Be careful when checking packaging labels. A classic example is 2 breads offered in my local grocery stores. The bag on one states NATURAL Nine Grain Bread and the other states NATURAL Seven Whole Grains. Most people think the 9 grains would be better than the 7 grains, but it's NOT! First of all, the 7 grains bread is labeled as "whole" grains, but the 9 grains is not. That's the first clue. The list of ingredients tells the difference. It's important to know that ingredients are listed in order of most to least, so the first listed constitute most of what's in the bread (or any other packaged food).

The 9 grain bread ingredients read: "Enriched Unbleached Wheat Flour, Water, Granola Mix (it lists several grains, none of are listed as "whole" grains)". You might as well buy plain white bread.

The 7 grain bread ingredients read: "Whole Wheat Flour, Water, Granola Mix (Whole Grain Wheat, Whole Grain Oats, Whole Grain Triticale, Whole Grain Barley, Whole Grain Amaranth, Whole Grain Rye, Wheat Germ, Flax Seeds, Sunflower Seeds, Whole Grain Cornmeal), etc.

See the difference? The 7 grain bread is nutritionally much better than the 9 grain for the same price! The 9 grain bread is a scam.

Now for Mikaela: you asked "Do you think you can share with me the diet of your sister? I am O+ blood type and have IBS-C." The diet for each blood type is listed in detail in the book, Eat Right 4 Your Type. It would take me hours to copy it here. The underlying cause for the constipation still may be weak stomach acid, so you might try drinking black coffee with your meals and adding the acid supplement I mentioned in my original post. I haven't tried the Foodmaps (Fodmaps?) diet because this one has worked so well for me for over 10 years. I don't even know what it involves. I'm all for what works. Good Luck!


----------



## angelaprivin (Feb 14, 2013)

This is so wonderful. I need to get a blood typing kit to find out what my blood type is and try this. Very curious. I also used to have IBS-C, had it for 6 years and was able to heal myself with a grain-free, modified Paleo diet. I did this for one year and I completely reversed all my symptoms and bolstered my immune system.

I actually wrote a blog post about all the grain-free diet options out there and a little bit more about my experience.

http://diyhealthblog.com/2013/01/which-ibs-diet-is-right-for-you-part-two-go-grain-free/

I am trying to get my story out there to inspire hope that IBS CAN be CURED despite what doctors say. http://diyhealthblog.com/2013/01/which-ibs-diet-is-right-for-you-part-two-go-grain-free/


----------



## roy_s (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone share information on what would be the right diet for type B?

Thanks.....


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

Roy,

The book Eat Right 4 Your Type by Dr. Peter J. D'Adamo covers all of the 4 blood types, including type B. There is way to much information to copy it all here. Get the book.


----------



## jellybaby33 (Mar 31, 2013)

Is there anyone who is a type O who this has worked for?


----------



## painboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Most likely snake oil.

http://www.skepdic.com/bloodtypediet.html


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

maybe, you are here to increase the selling of that book! i hate people who tries to make money from heath suffereres!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a pretty popular book and I know a lot of people who swear by it for a lot of health conditions so I wouldn't immediately go to that person can't have IBS and is just a sales person. It has been around for quite awhile and so I wouldn't think it was something getting a lot of marketing, it's made it's money many times over by now and they probably wouldn't waste the effort to get this book more sales.

It also has a fair amount of debunking about it. That being said, I do think for some people the diet from the book for them is better for them than what they were eating before even if the theory can't really work the way the book says it does.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

coffee good for your digestion?

if you truly believe so your the dumbest person i have ever seen.

coffee is the main culprit for many digestive issues and isnt suggested by any diet, in fact, 99% of all diets doesnt recommend coffee or at least very weak, especially if you have ibs or gastritis, coffee is no-go.

i hope your gonna learn your lesson and burn your stomach due coffee.


----------

